# Which color ages better, Mineral Gray Metallic or Glacier Silver Metallic?



## Mears Pilger (Jul 5, 2016)

I drove around the used Audi lot yesterday and was observing which older cars seemed to look nicer. It seemed like the silver continued to feel classic and attractive, while some of the Mineral Gray Metallic cars became a bit duller.

I have a theory that like the oft-debated Oyster Dakota Leather, Mineral Gray Metallic is one of those colors that looks amazing on the lot, but perhaps ages less gracefully. 

Thoughts?


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Mears Pilger said:


> I drove around the used Audi lot yesterday and was observing which older cars seemed to look nicer. It seemed like the silver continued to feel classic and attractive, while some of the Mineral Gray Metallic cars became a bit duller.
> 
> I have a theory that like the oft-debated Oyster Dakota Leather, Mineral Gray Metallic is one of those colors that looks amazing on the lot, but perhaps ages less gracefully.
> 
> Thoughts?


depends on how the paint has been cared for.


----------



## archrenov8 (Nov 22, 2003)

I am trying to decide between Florett Silver Metallic and Monsoon Gray Metallic before I order a B9 Allroad. I think that the Florett Silver tends not to show dirt. I am wondering about the Monsoon Gray's tendency to show dirt.


----------



## joe_TT (Sep 14, 2016)

Yeah I agree. Have always thought silver looks good with age in general. Sometimes a ten year old silver car looks half the age!


----------



## Lufetarg (May 31, 2021)

+1


----------

